# Subwoofer Phase linear Aliante 15 si LTD



## Agapito Malteni (Sep 24, 2018)

Good Morning,
I don't know if is the right place for my question. If no, please move it in the right section.
Recently I've bought a subwoofer Phase Linear Aliante 15 si LTD, but seller loose datasheet. 
Have you any suggestion for appropriate box? Sealed or reflex, Liter and frequency tuning?
Thanks in advance


----------



## Rainstar (May 22, 2017)

https://speakerboxlite.com/subwoofers/phase-linear-aliante-12si?lang=en

Found some info on the 12's you might be able to guestimate size for 15's


----------

